# Pheasant Opener, Who is going?



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

How many of you are going to partake of the pheasant opener this year? Which public land will you be using? is this a yearly event for you or the first time?

I usually hunt Berlin for the opener and for thanksgiving morning. think i might try West Branch this year. Just for a change.

Everyone be safe and WEAR YOUR HUNTER ORANGE!! Know your target AND WHAT'S BEYOND.


----------



## mattwill00 (Jul 14, 2011)

I'll probably try late friday or late saturday. I've never hunted the opener but I've done fairly well going a week or two after the release. I've heard the openers are usually a zoo and that just doesn't appeal to me. Do people normally have the most success during the opening day? I feel like with that many people out the birds will be in deep cover. But every time i've shot a bird a week or so after the release people act like I just got lucky or something? I dunno. But anyways, I've had my two year old beagle out the last two evenings and have found a rabbit honey hole. Today was non-stop action and I could have limited in under two hours if they were in season. Counting down the hours...


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Going to delaware.....i have been going for the last 15 or so years.......im going with my buddy, and my gsp "pepper" i will probably be up there all weekend. Good luck, and be safe to everyone that goes out.


----------



## alpine5575 (Jul 22, 2006)

I went out years ago for the opening day at Highlandtown, never again
It was like hunting in all this rain we had this week, only it was raining lead shot :C


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

Me and a couple buddies will be at beach city. Then AEP this weekend with my Beagles to bust some bunnies!!


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Spencer friday for a bit then all sat and sun


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

This will be my first time and I am also skeptical about going tomorrow morning. My buddy lives right by where they release them at dillon and wants to go tomorrow but Im not sure if I wantto wait or not


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

I've hunted Dillon for the past 8 years or so on the opener, I've always seen and shot birds. Yes there is people but its not terrible. They tend to congregate in certain areas. This year I got an invite to go with a buddy to Delaware so I'll give that a try then probably back to Dillon Sat and Sun. I grew up that way so I know how to hunt it better.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

mattwill is right they go real thick with all the people pushing. Works out really well for us cause i hunt with my beagles for pheasant. After about 9 in the morning we head for cover no bird dog would dare enter haha. If your at delaware and see a few guys running 2 beagles say hey.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm headed out after work if possible, but it will be on private land. May try Delaware on Sunday afternoon or some day after work next week if the youngest boy can make it. Staying away from Delaware on Friday ........ did it once & that was enough !!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Not going for the first time in maybe 40 years. I have three Brittanys, my old one is racked with cancer and can't stand up for longer than 5 minutes before she has to lay down, one is gun shy from all the shooting and fireworks in my area(day and night!), and the third one has come up lame in her right front leg unexpectedly. Bummer. I have always used a dog(and done quite well) but just can't kick the brush like when I was younger. Could "shadow" the Berlin game fields like I see many doing, hoping for a long shot at missed birds, but I don't think I am ready to do go that route. Guess I'll have to see if the third dog gets better for a later date. I have her on anti-inflammatories so we'll see. Good luck to everyone who gets out, hunt safe, and leave some for 'seed'!


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Berlin Lake 2 man limit by 8:30!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Went to Delaware today. Started at 8:05 15 yards in my gorden setter goes on point. She holds well so I come in and kick it out flyes out in bad derection no shot. Go 10 more yards point. Kick it up shot DEAD BIRD. Good retrive (good dog) Go 20 more yards point.Kick it up shot Dead Bird. Good retreave (GOOD DOG) and hook her up and walking back to the truck with her on a lead point with no hunters around I have no choice pull her off point(dang) At th truck look at my phone 8:17. Fastest ever limit and now a pissed dog.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Dang, sounds like I should have headed to Delaware after all !! Looks like Sunday afternoon somewhere.


----------



## mattwill00 (Jul 14, 2011)

Third or fourth time ive had my beagle out for pheasants and he had to put in some extra work and flush 4 due to me shooting like crap. Also had four rabbits going but could only get a shot at one. Went pretty deep into grand river to try to avoid the crowd and it seemed to pay off. Two of the pheasants were flushed in hardwoods and the dog even had one by the tail feathers before it flushed which made for an interesting scene. I can see why these birds don't last very long.

One really happy and tired dog.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

claytonhaske said:


> Going to delaware.....i have been going for the last 15 or so years.......im going with my buddy, and my gsp "pepper" i will probably be up there all weekend. Good luck, and be safe to everyone that goes out.


2 man limit by 9:30


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

will be back in am by the marsh black and silver mazta tribute. black dog white dude come to hunt at day brake.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

We were at Delaware. Seen a few,crappy shots at 2. Definitely seems like you need to be in the right fields.we seen only 4 birds in first field we hit. Only us 2, a guy and dog and 3 other guys and dog. Definitely not seeing birds every 10 yards. 

Seems like u really need a dog, lot of ground to cover. It was fun but disappointing to come home empty. Still beats work.

Definitely rather throw decoys out and have birds come to me lol. My legs hurt. We beat some brush.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

find some wild ones ....pen birds are slow and dumb ...most of the time my dog just bring them back .and i dont even have to shoot them


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

I had to work so I went in at 4 am and made an early day so to get some hunting in I hit a hunt club I belong to with my dog and well the pic says it all got there at 2 back at the truck at 4 seen a few other birds


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

big_fish said:


> I had to work so I went in at 4 am and made an early day so to get some hunting in I hit a hunt club I belong to with my dog and well the pic says it all got there at 2 back at the truck at 4 seen a few other birds


Why s my blind bag in the back of your truck?


----------



## j_blocker1 (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Do they even stock pheasants at West Branch? I was out Sunday morning deer hunting near Cable Line Rd. where there are a lot of fields and I only heard one shot all morning! Heard a couple of beagles barking, but thought I would have heard more shots if there were pheasants out there. 

Huntinbull, did you do any good?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Got into the area of West Branch I was going to hunt before daylight. Settled into my spot. Watched a beautiful sunrise in the woods. Enjoyed some of the first snow flakes/sleet pellets of the season. Had chipmunks moving about there business all around. When it started raining about 9:30, i got up to leave. Folded up my chair, donned my backpack, picked up my xbow and started to walk away. A big doe came up out of the briars between the trails I had been watching all morning, about 30 yards from where I had been sitting. Evidently she was more patient than I. She made her way up the opposite hill and I ate my hat.

Oh well. Better luck next time I guess.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

flushed around 8 at delaware two man limit my dog caught one of the 4 haha good day lot of flushes with no shots in heavy cover


----------

